# Carroll Dawson to retire at the end of NEXT year



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He will be replaced by current Boston Celtics Senior Vice President, Daryl Morey. 

From what I've briefly heard on the radio, Morey relies heavily on stats to make on-court decisions. Smart guy, who graduated from MIT... not sure how well that will translate into being a GM.


I'll definitely miss Dawson. The guy did what it took to win, wasn't blessed with the ability to spot talent but brought in the necessary players it took to win (atleast on paper). Wasn't afraid to make the big trade in hopes of never having a mediocre team in Houston. Brought in the likes of Charles Barkley, Scottie Pippen, Steve Francis and Tracy McGrady via trade. Trading Hakeem to Toronto was probably his most unpopular move (no one knew how Jefferson and Griffin would pan out on opposite ends of the spectrum), but it wasn't like he really had a choice.

Here's to CD. :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He will be replaced by current Boston Celtics Senior Vice President, Daryl Morey.
> 
> From what I've briefly heard on the radio, Morey relies heavily on stats to make on-court decisions. Smart guy, who graduated from MIT... not sure how well that will translate into being a GM.
> 
> ...


dont forget clyde


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think that CD was one of the smartest GMs in the league. He'll be missed.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

when i saw boston celtics i thought danny ainge so i had a heart attack, but when i regained conciousness i realized it was the vice PHEW


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

A GM from John Hollinger's school of thought? Scary. Statistics can often dig you a ditch since there are so many confounding factors that people rarely think of. Old school scouting and personal communication with players is still the way to go, IMO. Who knows, he did well with his draft picks and got rid of Antoine Walker.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't trust PER, but if he goes by stats at least we know he won't (re)sign guys like Ryan Bowen and Derek Anderson.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

buhbye CD, enjoy your retirement!

Man, have gotten so comfortable with CD, it'll feel weird with another guy pulling the triggers....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> dont forget clyde
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


 Dawson wasn't GM during the championship years.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think Dawson is one of the best basketball men in the business, and he did have the ear of every coach he worked with regarding who was a talented player. Eventhough he was an assistant coach with Rudy T, I think he was responsible for finding Ellie and some of the other Canadian League players that came over to the Rox.

He always seemed even tempered and had a plan...

Retirement blessings to CD.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I wonder how Dennis Lindsay feels about this. It seemed like he was next in line for GM spot.

CD should just go now. This is an important off-season.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I think Dawson is one of the best basketball men in the business, and he did have the ear of every coach he worked with regarding who was a talented player. Eventhough he was an assistant coach with Rudy T, I think he was responsible for finding Ellie and some of the other Canadian League players that came over to the Rox.
> 
> He always seemed even tempered and had a plan...
> 
> Retirement blessings to CD.


 Ehh... true but don't forget the contracts to Moochie, Maloney, Taylor. Found the occassional 2nd-round gem in Mobley, but really, player evaluation was NOT his forte.

I love Dawson, though. Best of luck to him in his post-basketball life.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm..maybe this will make them a better team..


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> hmm..maybe this will make them a better team..



or worse..


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh man! You know what? CD might do some big trade just because he is leaving the postion...

So..either :biggrin: or :curse: .....for the next year...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The question i have is, what has Daryl Morey done in boston?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I have no clue, but if he had ANY say in bringing in Pierce and/or Walker, he is decent in my eyes.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

what if he gets rid of tmac in fear of another injury prone season like this years?? 

and doesnt JVG's contract expire at the end of next season? He better resign coach.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Daryl Morey is a money-maker. 

In terms of franchise values, the list goes like this:

(1) Lakers
(2) New York Knicks
(3) Chicago Bulls
(4) Dallas Mavericks
(5) Philadelphia 76ers
*(6) Boston Celtics*
.
.
.
(11) Houston Rockets

However businessness-savvy, why hire on someone completely inexperienced as a GM?




> “The core dynamics of the sports franchise are: you optimise your business, this generates ticket sales, creates resources which you spend on higher quality players, and, in turn, allows you to win more often.”


 

It is difficult to apply statistics to personnel decisions. Morey seems to understand that and acknowledges that statistics is only properly applied in conjunction with traditional scouting and psychological profiling. With the aid of Van Gundy, Dawson, and their current scouting crew, they are able to make educated and calculated decisions rather than gambles and guesses (not that the Rockets do often). Perhaps Morey can put numbers behind questions raised as to a player's worth and tell us if Swift is overpaid.

But more than anything, statistics is most useful for generating revenue. As quoted, the success of the Rockets franchise is largely dependant on its fan base. Morey can help to boost fan attendance and tap the gigantic sub-culture that is Yao Mania. The stadium needs to be packed with raucous fans to help energize a lack-luster team. In turn, the revenue allows flexibility for acquiring players and Morey helps to insure that players recruited are paid as efficiently as their performance.

Van Gundy is knocked for not knowing how to exploit the team's strengths and offensive potential. Morey is working on ground-breaking ways for: 



> analytical approaches for on–the–court decisions, acknowledging how difficult they are to implement. In order to make a difference, the analysis has to be applied by the coaching staff and then translated for the players to carry out.


In other words, he analyzes statistics such as FG%, Points Per Possession, Rebounding Rates, and Turnovers to determine the most efficient plays/player rotations against a specified team. As such, Morey advises Van Gundy to use Yao more heavily when Petro is playing, use Luther Head on Dwayne Wade early in the game, pick-and-roll against that team when they have this line-up, or something to that effect.

I dont feel that Morey is the end-all to Dawson or the Rocket's personnel management-style. Morey is lucky to have this opportunity, especially with a stellar group to work with which includes Van Gundy, Tracy McGrady, Yao, a young gaggle of talent i.e Head, Bogans, Hayes, and a high draft pick.

Alexander deserves some applause as he's done nothing but good to try and carry on the Rockets winning tradition. It helps to know he is willing to spend alot of money to win... its so much easier to spend money when you're making tons.

The only thing I could imagine left to better the management pyramid is to hiring a world-class physical fitness and training staff. Maybe it's the excercise and/or diet that lead to injuries and/or lack of energy? *Shrug*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice post TManiAC.


TManiAC said:


> Daryl Morey is a money-maker.
> 
> In terms of franchise values, the list goes like this:
> 
> ...


Escalating revenues from the arrival of Yao have had Houston as the third most valuable franchise for some time now. Not sure where you got 11 from. Link

[qupte]In other words, he analyzes statistics such as FG%, Points Per Possession, Rebounding Rates, and Turnovers to determine the most efficient plays/player rotations against a specified team. As such, Morey advises Van Gundy to use Yao more heavily when Petro is playing, use Luther Head on Dwayne Wade early in the game, pick-and-roll against that team when they have this line-up, or something to that effect.[/quote]
One has to hope Van Gundy can drop the ego for a while and listen to a rookie GM. I know JVG loves looking at stats from games, but he doesn't necessarily make decisions based on statistics. He likes routine and control, flexibility is not one of his strengths.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Nice post TManiAC.
> 
> 
> Escalating revenues from the arrival of Yao have had Houston as the third most valuable franchise for some time now. Not sure where you got 11 from. Link
> ...


My source was Forbes 2005. Either way, Dawson has to retire at some point, I feel Alexander is moving with the right trend to help manage the far-reaching Houston Rockets... 

As for Van Gundy and his ego.. Im sure this season has been humbling to a degree. I think that Moreys influence on our coaching, if any, would be small in comparison to the influence he would have on every other aspect of our franchise.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

[/QUOTE] I feel Alexander is moving with the right trend to help manage the far-reaching Houston Rockets...


> But what if this new guy gets rid of mcgrady?? that would be the most devestating move ever.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> But what if this new guy gets rid of mcgrady?? that would be the most devestating move ever.


 How about giving him the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> “The core dynamics of the sports franchise are: you win, you optimise your business, this generates ticket sales, creates resources which you spend on higher quality players, and, in turn, allows you to win more often,” Morey says.


This guy doesn't sound like he's going to last, that quote has to be the most ridiculously dumb quote I've ever read. Money does not generate wins, i.e. across the river from my house (home of the Knicks).


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> This guy doesn't sound like he's going to last, that quote has to be the most ridiculously dumb quote I've ever read. Money does not generate wins, i.e. across the river from my house (home of the Knicks).


Basically what I think he was saying was.. .that if you win, you create excitement and sell tickets, which in turn makes money to afford "better" players, which in turn help you to win. Its like a catch twenty two.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I've never heard of Daryl Morey or his (former) role with the Boston Celtics.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Bless CD. We shall miss him.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

CD did alot of great for the team.. by bringing in tmac, it has really changed the rockets

this new guy morey better not screw things up, if he does something stupid imma prob fly to houston n punch him


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> This guy doesn't sound like he's going to last, that quote has to be the most ridiculously dumb quote I've ever read. Money does not generate wins, i.e. across the river from my house (home of the Knicks).


You need money to afford championship players. Money doesn't guarantee that you'll get championship players.

It's a necessity for winning but not a guarantee of winning.


----------

